# Florida SunPass Map?



## CMF (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I find a map (if there is one) that shows all Florida toll roads?

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 7, 2011)

The Florida's Turnpike site has maps that show all the roads in its system along with other toll roads:
http://www.floridasturnpike.com/about_system.cfm
The mainline map shows the entire state.

I know I came across an interactive map about a year ago.  Suspect it was probably on the sunpass site, but the site seems to be down right now.  Suggest you check out https://www.sunpass.com/ later when the site is available.


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 7, 2011)

Off the top of my head in addition to the fl turnpike and related roads, the bypass around Orlando and rt 10, the one that goes by both airports, has annoying tolls every few miles (exagerating) and the road out to sanibel/captiva hits you up also. In the panhandle some of the bridges to the beach have tolls also.


----------



## CMF (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks!

Charles


----------

